#  Erste Hilfe >   Erste Hilfe bei Haushaltsunfälle >

## Kleiner_Engel

Wenn man sich geschnitten hat ist es dann richtig wenn man dan z.b. die hand unter fließendes wasser hält?

----------


## spokes

ich empfehle mal einen erste Hilfe Kurs.

----------


## Marly

Also in meinem Erste Hilfe Kurs im Krankenhaus wurde so etwas nicht durch genommen

----------


## DocHasenbein

Wenn ich mich geschnitten habe nehme ich immer ein Küchentuch und presse das auch die Wunde, um die Blutung zu stillen (vor allem wenn der Schnitt relativ tief ist). Das funktioniert auch meist sehr gut. Aber ich stimme dir zu, in dem Erste-Hilfe-Kurs, den ich besucht habe, wurden auch keine Haushaltsunfälle behandelt.

----------


## spokes

wo unterscheidet sich denn der kleine Schnitt mit dem Küchenmesser mit jeder x-beliebigen Schnittverletzung? In den Ersthelfer-Kursen, die ich regelmäßig besuche, ist das sehr wohl ein Thema. Steril abdecken, nichts drauf packen.

----------


## Kleiner_Engel

vielen Dank für die Antwort

----------

